

RAM instead HDD/SSD.  - Sloven
http://www.hyperossystems.co.uk
I don't pursue any promotional purposes, but never heard about such drive before.
======
phamilton
Aside from the seek times, this guy gets destroyed by the latest crucial SSD
drive.

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148349)

If you want high speed ram-based drives, FusionIO is the way to go

<http://www.fusionio.com/products/iodrive/>

------
iwwr
This may work if your server's RAM is already capped out. You can already use
RAM as virtual disk space, so this looks more like a way to add more RAM to a
system through the SATA bus (perhaps with some extra interface sugar).
Although, the main memory throughput can easily overwhelm a SATA bus.

It's an intriguing piece of hardware, I am waiting for some reviews.

------
orijing
I was following until I got here:

 _It also offers 100% secure file deletion (disconnect both the external and
the internal power!). Flash drives can't offer this. Hard disks suffer from
magnetic remnance and so retain their data even after they have been
overwritten several times! But the HyperDrive5 is forensically wiped every
time the power is fully disconnected_

Wait a minute, if the drive gets accessed quickly or if it's really cold, RAM
actually retains its contents. You can't expect the charges to suddenly revert
to randomness!

Plus, this presents a major issue if someone wanted to sabotage you... If it's
really that easy to clear the contents, someone may just come and clear it for
you while you aren't looking.

------
binarray2000
SATA2 interface and DDR2 RAM... A major OUCH! That's like putting Bugatti
Veyron Super Sport on a narrow and curvaceous country road: A pinhole that's
just stopping it from literally flying (well, speed-wise, not altitude-wise).

On the top of my list as a consumer grade drive (thou, we're considering to
put it into the Win2008/SQLServer server on our LAN ) is OCZ Revodrive X2 PCI-
Express SSD ([http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-revodrive-x2-pci-express-
ss...](http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-revodrive-x2-pci-express-ssd.html)).

------
Sloven
I'm looking for new config for my home pc. Before this article I thought to
build RAID-0 with 4 sata drives, but now i would better buy this device.

------
astrodust
This is an interesting product, and there have been others like it before, but
what a shady looking company to be selling it.

------
lukev
Very nice. But what happens when the power fails? RAM can't preserve state
without power...

~~~
zdw
Most of these units have an internal battery and CF card or other flash
storage - when the power goes out, the battery lets them write the contents of
their RAM to the permanent storage.

There are also other options than the one linked:

<http://www.ddrdrive.com/> \- pcie card, favored by many people running ZFS

[http://us.test.giga-
byte.com/Products/Storage/Products_Overv...](http://us.test.giga-
byte.com/Products/Storage/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2678) \- Gigabyte's
i-RAM, very similar to what's linked.

